# Hi from the Midwest



## Freeway (Apr 18, 2011)

Just joined the board and saying what's up. Hoping everyone has a great summer


----------



## Arnold (Apr 18, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Freeway* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

wp


----------



## vortex (Apr 18, 2011)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Captain Krunch (Apr 18, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## yerg (Apr 18, 2011)

Not a good summer in the midwest!!!!
welcome


----------



## Gena Marie (Apr 19, 2011)

Welcome, we have wonderful summers here in Colorado    It is a great place to live aside from the snakes


----------



## Cynical (Apr 20, 2011)

Hello.


----------



## eyeofdestiny (Apr 20, 2011)

midwest represent( I am from okc)


----------



## SRX (Apr 20, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## sudoe (Apr 21, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 21, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## CigarMan (Apr 26, 2011)

Welcome to the forums.

Summer?  Hell, we just had baseball to softball size hail the other day.  Now its back up over 90 degrees F.   Its a weird April for sure.


----------



## JerBear1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hell yeah!!! Represent  Mid-West! Go Missouri Tigers!!!


----------



## S2kracer (Apr 27, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## k4rr (Apr 27, 2011)

welcome


----------



## mefirst (Apr 27, 2011)

welcome


----------



## coach5 (Apr 29, 2011)

Welcome to IM !!!


----------



## mefirst (Apr 30, 2011)

welcome..  this place is by far the best ive joined so far..


----------



## zok37 (Apr 30, 2011)

Welcome to IronMag!


----------



## D-BOL-74 (Apr 30, 2011)

welcome to iron mag


----------

